# 1st Annual SAS Awards (Nominations Thread)



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

*1st Annual SAS Awards (Nominees Announced)*

The time has come.....for the shy, quiet and misunderstood posters of SAS to recieve some appreciation for their amazing personalities! Welcome to the *VERY FIRST SAS Awards* Nominations thread!



















Categories are as Follows:

*Favorite Male Member*
Canucklehead, Justthisguy, 87Wayz, Bobthebest, Evo, TrcyMcgrdy1

*Favorite Female Member
Northstar1991, Lyric, Barette, Shelbster18, Calichick, Leonardess

Best Newbie
Creasy, Probably Offline, Malek, Ferocious Four, TheFather

Funniest Poster
FireIsTheCleanser, Canucklehead, Twelve Keyz, Fruitcake, Brasilia

Best GIF Poster
Brasilia, Canucklehead, FireIsTheCleanser, Shelbster18, Basaeuropea

Favorite Threadstarter
Lyric, Knownparallel, JCgrey, Chieve

Best Advice Giver
Tehuti88, Rymo, Chieve, Kesker, MilleniumMan75

Hawtest Avatar
Barette, Feeling Fire, HardRock, Charmander, Elvin Jones, Evo

Friendliest Member
Fallen18, Shelbster18, TrcyMcgrdy1, Blossom, ShadyGFX, Strwbrry, SoWrongItsRight

Most Positive Member
Srchism, Colonel Terrorist, PiscesVixen, Evo, TrcyMcgrdy1

Best Debater 
UltraShy, Mr. Dude, SomebodyWakeMe, Ugh1979

SAS MVP
Kimorikun, Theologic, ApesInSpace, ImWeird, Gameguy, Monotony, Evo, TrcyMcgrdy1*


More categories may be added later, but we're starting the nominations now. Simply post who you would like to nominate in the categories. You can choose several people if you want. I will post the full list of nominees based on who you guys select!

***Credit to TheFather for his suggestions.  Thanks to Brasilia!​


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Yay, another SAS popularity contest. Sounds fun.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

identitycrisis said:


> Yay, another SAS popularity contest. Sounds fun.


You can leave if you don't like it. It's all positive.


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, first of all, I would like to say hello to all tonight for coming out and participating in this great event. 

I would like to state on my own behalf, not necesarrily on lyric's (though I am sure she will back me up on this), that this is not what it seems. 

Just to make it clear, this is not a popularity contest. It is simply a fun effort to reward our fellow posters who give us some memorable moments along the way. 

So welcome all, and let's have fun with this whole thing.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

:lol Exactly. Thank you. Now post your nods!


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Funniest poster: Brasilia, Canucklehead, Monotony, Fireisthecleanser, Shelbster18
Friendliest member: Fallen18, Wordscancutyoulikeglass, Msimone52
Favorite thread starter: JCGrey, Lyric
Best GIFs: Brasilia

(Sorry if I forget anyone and sorry about spelling)


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I think Brasilia for best gif poster. The man has it down to a science.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

As I mentioned in the other thread, Brasilia for best GIF poster :yes
and I nominate Barette for Hawtest Avatar - nobody beats Jayne Mansfield!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser for funniest poster. \(^_^)/


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Favorite Male Member: Cam1
Favorite Female Member: lyric, shelbster18
Best Newbie: Malek 
Funniest Poster: Brasilia, (can we vote for ourselves? I'm voting for myself) FireIsTheCleanser, Canucklehead
Most Creative Member: --
Best GIF Poster: Brasilia
Favorite Threadstarter: KnownParallel. Come one. We all love his threads.
Best Advice Giver: tehuti88
Hawtest Avatar: feelingfire, basuraeuropea (nah I'm saying?)
Friendliest Member: fallen18, Cam1, TrcyMcgrdy1
Most Positive Member: --
Best Debater: Mr. Dude, SomebodywakeME
SAS MVP: I'll have to come back to this one


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Favorite Male Member = Monotony
Favorite Female Member =
Funniest Poster = FireIsTheCleanser / Secretaz both have some hilarious posts
Most Creative Member= :stu
Best GIF Poster = :stu
Best Advice Giver = :stu
Hawtest Avatar = :stu
Friendliest Member = Fallen18
Most Positive Member = :stu
Best Debater= Ultrashy
SAS MVP= :stu


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Alright, I will extend my nominations. 

Favorite Male: Canucklehead 
Favorite Female: Lyric 

Funniest Poster: Twelve Keys

Most Creative: Jc22

Best GIF poster: Brasillia 

Best Advice giver: TheFather 

Hawtest Avatar: N/a (as of the moment) 

Friendliest Member: Brasillia

Most Positive Member: Barette 

Best Debator: TheFather 

SAS MVP: N/a (as of the moment)


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you for the nods! I'm trying to keep track :lol


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> and I nominate Barette for Hawtest Avatar - nobody beats Jayne Mansfield!


Well, I didn't want to say anything, but yeah I totally nominate myself for that too.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Needs more categories!

Can we suggest a few?


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> Needs more categories!
> 
> Can we suggest a few?


I think this is all I can handle right now, but yeah gimme some suggestions. Please post your nominees as well.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Best Newbie category added. I'm nominating TheFather.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

lyric said:


> I think this is all I can handle right now, but yeah gimme some suggestions. Please post your nominees as well.


Most interesting threads, we gotta have that one


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Favorite Male Member--Canucklehead
Favorite Female Member--R91
Best GIF Poster--Brasilia, duh
Best Advice Giver--Tehuti88 or rymo
Funniest Poster--FireIsTheCleanser
Hawtest Avatar--Barette, c'mon
Friendliest poster--shelbster18 seems really friendly


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

How about a best photo album category? :boogie

Biggest spammer.


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Must. Have. Best. Signature. Category.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

lyric said:


> You can leave if you don't like it. It's all positive.


It's not all positive to all SASers, but who cares about the people who mostly browse this forum and barely post because posting often is what makes a member here gain value and importance.

Don't get cocky with the word annual in the title because it won't last long. Not because of me though, in fact i don't plan to report or PM the mods about this thread as i'm rather sure that others will do so.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Favorite Male Member > JustThisGuy
Favorite Female Member > ev0ker
Best Newbie > FerociousFleur
Funniest Poster > Canucklehead, FireistheCleanser, Twelve Keyz
Most Creative Member > Dying Note
Best GIF Poster > Brasilia
Favorite Thread Starter > 
Best Advice Giver > Kesker
Hawtest Avatar > Barette
Friendliest Member > B l o s s o m 
Most Positive Member > PiscesVixen
Best Debater > UltraShy
SAS MVP > Theologic

I'm going to have to come back to a few


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hawtest Avatar: HardRock


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

To Nevermind

Says the guy with the signature "Best Post of 2012 Nominee "

Is it just me, or is irony always this hilarious?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Nevermind0 said:


> It's not all positive to all SASers, but who cares about the people who mostly browse this forum and barely post because posting often is what makes a member here gain value and importance.
> 
> Don't get cocky with the word annual in the title because it won't last long. Not because of me though, in fact i don't plan to report or PM the mods about this thread as i'm rather sure that others will do so.


Yes, posting often here makes you more noticed, and if you barely post then why care if no one's nominating you? I really hope no one else has reported this. We can't just have a little fun?

Besides, a lot of people here don't get noticed at all IRL. Why not have a chance to be noticed on here?


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

lyric said:


> You can leave if you don't like it. It's all positive.


I feel like I just snuck in to a ritzy, exclusive party where everyone's congratulating each other on being rich. This thread only serves to give the popular people an ego boost, give the sycophants a chance to suck up, and make the bitter people even more resentful.

That sounds positive to me.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

ShadyGFX said:


> Most interesting threads, we gotta have that one


Favorite Threadstarter added. I forgot that one.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

LOL I knew people would report this thread. No one can have any fun around here without people ruining it.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Nevermind0 said:


> It's not all positive to all SASers, but who cares about the people who mostly browse this forum and barely post because posting often is what makes a member here gain value and importance.
> 
> Don't get cocky with the word annual in the title because it won't last long. Not because of me though, in fact i don't plan to report or PM the mods about this thread as i'm rather sure that others will do so.


You can take your negative attitude elsewhere. Always a few rotten apples who spoil the whole bunch. I don't see anyone else making it such a big deal. Get some air, doll.


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

lyric said:


> LOL I knew people would report this thread. No one can have any fun around here without people ruining it.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

ANYWAYS:

Nominating SMW and Ultrashy for Best Debaters.
Fave Threadstarter: Lyric lol
Best Advice: Tehuti88
Favorite Male: 87wayz
Favorite Female: Barette, Leonardess,


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser - for funniest poster


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm going to wait a few pages for all the categories to be ironed out before I make my nominations! ^_^


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I nominate Lyric for best threadstarter, now that that category is in.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Barette said:


> Yes, posting often here makes you more noticed, and if you barely post then why care if no one's nominating you? I really hope no one else has reported this. We can't just have a little fun?
> 
> Besides, a lot of people here don't get noticed at all IRL. Why not have a chance to be noticed on here?


Because it simply discourages some people from wanting to post. Like i said, i didn't report this.



lyric said:


> You can take your negative attitude elsewhere. Always a few rotten apples who spoil the whole bunch. I don't see anyone else making it such a big deal. Get some air, doll.


I call it realistic and i take it where i please, even in your thread.

It seems that anyone who disagrees with you is a rotten apple then, and the reason you don't see a bunch of people complaining is because the ones that this thread upsets (not us) are the ones who don't post often enough to be popular in this forum. Oh and they're the ones who reported your thread, not me, i clearly said i wasn't going to report it.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Ohhh how about a participation award.

Like they had on sports day back in elementary school. They gave out the team that came last a participation ribbon xD.

Please guys lighten up, we don't need to nerf the world.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Barette said:


> Besides, a lot of people here don't get noticed at all IRL. Why not have a chance to be noticed on here?


The majority of people here who don't get noticed IRL don't get noticed here either... that's exactly why people are taking issue with this type of popularity contest. It makes people who already feel like losers IRL feel even more like losers.

Btw, this "we're just having fun" attitude is probably the same attitude that the extroverts/bullies/alpha jocks that you hate IRL have. So the next time you want to complain about how mean/inconsiderate they are, I hope you remember that you, too, were as mean/inconsiderate as they are when you had the upper hand.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^ @ CanuckleheadHaha XD If we're doing yearbook ones we need a most flirtatious too, that'd prob be arnie lol

Edit: Rednose, there is no intent in this thread to hurt anyone's feelings. In fact I think it shows even more of a community feeling, in that we're just mentioning whose posts we like. And just because someone's not nominated doesn't mean they aren't noticed. 

And it's not attitude. I'm genuinely saddened by the idea of people reporting this, I just think if you don't like the idea of it then don't participate. I don't like McDonald's and I don't agree with their contribution to obesity, but I don't try to get it shut down, I just don't eat there.

Please guys, let's not make this controversial and derail the thread. If you have issues, I think we should confine them to the first SAS nom thread in the general discussion part, let's leave this part just to nominations.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

identitycrisis said:


> I feel like I just snuck in to a ritzy, exclusive party where everyone's congratulating each other on being rich. This thread only serves to give the popular people an ego boost, give the sycophants a chance to suck up, and make the bitter people even more resentful.
> 
> That sounds positive to me.


Apparently lyric's definition of positive is the only one that matters. :teeth


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

I think the larger issue is being ignored here. 

This is NOT a popularity contest. It is just good clean fun on a Saturday night. Just a bunch of us posters having fun with each other. That's it. 

The whole point is to give everybody on these forums a chance to be recognized. It's all fair game. 

I think the people who are complaining really need to reevalueate why they are complaining to begin with.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Barette said:


> I nominate Lyric for best threadstarter, now that that category is in.


:b


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

TheFather said:


> I think the larger issue is being ignored here.
> 
> This is NOT a popularity contest. It is just good clean fun on a Saturday night. Just a bunch of us posters having fun with each other. That's it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the support, but don't engage in a debate with the Debbie Downers. Eventually they will leave the thread they're complaining about so much.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

TheFather said:


> I think the larger issue is being ignored here.
> 
> This is NOT a popularity contest. It is just good clean fun on a Saturday night. Just a bunch of us posters having fun with each other. That's it.
> 
> ...


How does one get recognized?


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Ohh, how about a best stories category?


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

creasy said:


> How does one get recognized?


You have to be nominated.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

TheFather said:


> You have to be nominated.


Cool, can you nominate me?


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

lyric said:


> Thanks for the support, but don't engage in a debate with the Debbie Downers. Eventually they will leave the thread they're complaining about so much.


Sorry, I get a little tense sometimes.

But yes, eventually they will leave.


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

creasy said:


> Cool, can you nominate me?


I hearby nominate creasy for Best Newbie.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh and add best user customization on a profile page 

Is it weird that this is the most excited I've been in weeks?


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

creasy said:


> Cool, can you nominate me?


Newbie is nominated!


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

No nods for MVP then?? Come on, I'm sure we can think of someone.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

TheFather said:


> I hearby nominate creasy for Best Newbie.


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

I nominate myself for MVP. 

Anything wrong with that...?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

lyric said:


> No nods for MVP then?? Come on, I'm sure we can think of someone.


I'm gonna nominate Ape in Space for MVP. I always like his posts, and he seems really level headed and smart and kind.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Best newbie-Creasy (why not :b)
Funniest Poster- fireistheclenser & barrette 
Best GIF Poster -Brasilia 
Friendliest Member-blossom, northstar, shady, monotony & shelbster 
Best thread starter- lyric

Sorry I'm really bad at this I stink at names I tried though!


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

TheFather said:


> I nominate myself for MVP.
> 
> Anything wrong with that...?


Gotta get your name out there on the forum so others will nominate you as well!


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> Best newbie-Creasy (why not :b)
> Funniest Poster- fireistheclenser & barrette
> Best GIF Poster -Brasilia
> Friendliest Member-blossom, northstar, shady, monotony & shelbster
> ...


Thanks for your feedback. I can't remember names either :b


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

TheFather said:


> This is NOT a popularity contest. It is just good clean fun on a Saturday night. Just a bunch of us posters having fun with each other. That's it.


Um, what would you consider a popularity contest then? I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around how this _isn't_.



> The whole point is to give everybody on these forums a chance to be recognized. It's all fair game.


Wrong. This is a certain clique of posters all nominating each other. If you want it just between you guys, and free from criticism, create an exclusive group and invite the people you want to nominate.



> I think the people who are complaining really need to reevalueate why they are complaining to begin with.


No reevaluation necessary. I'm lonely and bitter, and this thread makes me feel even more lonely and bitter. You're on a support forum, and you're doing it wrong.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

The SAS version of the Dundies! 

Dying Note for most creative member! :yes


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

There's too many great people on this forum for me to pick an MVP
*head blows up*

I hearby nominate EVERYONE for MVP. Now nobody has been left out


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

lyric said:


> Gotta get your name out there on the forum so others will nominate you as well!


I think I've done fairly well with that.

My hostages agree anyway...


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

identitycrisis said:


> Um, what would you consider a popularity contest then? I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around how this _isn't_.
> 
> Wrong. This is a certain clique of posters all nominating each other. If you want it just between you guys, and free from criticism, create an exclusive group and invite the people you want to nominate.
> 
> No reevaluation necessary. I'm lonely and bitter, and this thread makes me feel even more lonely and bitter. You're on a support forum, and you're doing it wrong.


Take pride in the fact that you aren't necessarily amongst the most popular posters on a social anxiety forum ;p


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

ShadyGFX said:


> There's too many great people on this forum for me to pick an MVP
> *head blows up*
> 
> I hearby nominate EVERYONE for MVP. Now nobody has been left out


Hmmm. That's an idea. Everyone could win MVP so no one feels left out.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Forgot to nominate Northstar1991 for Fave Female.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

WhoDey85 said:


> The SAS version of the Dundies!
> 
> Dying Note for most creative member! :yes


Ahahaha, I'm not the only one who thought of the Dundies as soon as I saw this thread.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

TheFather said:


> To Nevermind
> 
> Says the guy with the signature "Best Post of 2012 Nominee "
> 
> Is it just me, or is irony always this hilarious?


Oh believe me i knew someone would bring that up, give me some credit though, i didn't make a thread and i only added the word nominee because i didn't read read 98% of the posts here. 



TheFather said:


> I think the larger issue is being ignored here.
> 
> This is NOT a popularity contest. It is just good clean fun on a Saturday night. Just a bunch of us posters having fun with each other. That's it.
> 
> ...


I love a good debate/argument but this is too easy to pick apart. :sus


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Someone needs to sing a rendition of Tiny Dancer then. Make it Anxious Dancer.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Favorite Male Member TrcyMcgrdy1
Funniest Poster PickleNose
Best GIF Poster: Brasilia
Friendliest Member Tehuti
Best Debater ugh1979
Best Newbie The Father


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Barette said:


> Someone needs to sing a rendition of Tiny Dancer then. Make it Anxious Dancer.


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

and so a new clique forms \o/


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Elvin Jones for Hawtest Avatar.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

whattothink said:


> Favorite Male Member TrcyMcgrdy1
> Funniest Poster PickleNose
> Best GIF Poster: Brasilia
> Friendliest Member Tehuti
> ...


Agreed on TrcyMcgordy.


----------



## AwkwardlyAwkward (Aug 20, 2012)

Favorite Male Member: creasy
Favorite Female Member: creasy
Best Newbie: lyric
Funniest Poster: creasy
Most Creative Member: creasy
Best GIF Poster: creasy
Favorite Threadstarter: creasy
Best Advice Giver: creasy
Hawtest Avatar: creasy
Friendliest Member: creasy
Most Positive Member: creasy
Best Debater: creasy
SAS MVP: creasy


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

lyric said:


> Hmmm. That's an idea. Everyone could win MVP so no one feels left out.


:lol If you're trying to make your thread's detractors go away, insulting them - however subtly you do it - probably isn't the best idea.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I nominate probably offline for best newbie, too.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

identitycrisis said:


> :lol If you're trying to make your thread's detractors go away, insulting them - however subtly you do it - probably isn't the best idea.


While I agree that this may be a sort of clique-ish thread, I don't understand your intensity. I'm not a member of the cool group but I don't make it my mission to harass their threads. If you don't like it just don't click it.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Lyric is the best thread starter


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

whattothink said:


> While I agree that this may be a sort of clique-ish thread, I don't understand your intensity. I'm not a member of the cool group but I don't make it my mission to harass their threads. If you don't like it just don't click it.


I'm too heavily invested now :lol So you're saying that if you find a thread offensive, you shouldn't report it, you shouldn't question it, you should just ignore it and let that thread celebrate its own insensitivity?

Truthfully I haven't gone over the forum rules and regulations with a fine-tooth comb, but I _believe_ I have just as much right to post about the validity of this thread's existence as I would to participate in it.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I vote that we can't vote for ourselves.. That's just lame xD

Favorite Male Member - Srschirm
Favorite Female Member - Barette
Best Newbie - (me?) I'll go with Probably Offline 
Funniest Poster - Fruitcake
Most Creative Member - Barette
Best GIF Poster - Brasilia
Favorite Threadstarter - Lyric
Best Advice Giver - Tehuti88
Hawtest Avatar - Not enough people post their pics in their avatar so Tbyrfan
Friendliest Member - A Toxic Butterfly
Most Positive Member - Srschirm
Best Debater - Abstaining from voting on this one.
SAS MVP - Komorikun


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

What do we win?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^I think whoever wins should get 6 months of being unbannable.



Canucklehead said:


> Most Positive Member - Srschirm


Oh yeah, I nominate him for that too.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

SAS MVP: Komorikun for telling it how it is


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

arnie said:


> What do we win?


$6 and some crayons....lol


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> $6 and some crayons....lol


Make it 6.43 and some markers


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Funniest Member: UltraShy or Twelve Keyz
Their threads/posts usually make me crack up, in spite of their depressing nature. :haha
Also, for lulz, Favorite Female Member should def be calichick


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

KnownParallel for best thread starter. That is all :tiptoe

EDIT: ^ whoa, right before I posted... that's just weird. Thnx


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> Hawtest Avatar - Not enough people post their pics in their avatar so Tbyrfan


not sure if that's a compliment, but thanks :teeth

don't know enough to fill out all of them, but here's what i can do:

Favorite Male Member - arnie
Funniest Poster - Fruitcake
Best GIF Poster - Brasilia
Favorite Threadstarter - lyric
Best Advice Giver - rymo
Hawtest Avatar - Barette
Friendliest Member - Cam1
Most Positive Member - srschirm
SAS MVP - Ape in space


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

I'd also like to vote in KnownParallel for Favorite Male Member, and ImWeird for MVP.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Lyric says do not post joke nominations for the thread. The mods are watching it!


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

^How do you know they're jokes?


----------



## unbreakable damages (May 4, 2012)

I vote everyone!


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Friendliest member > TrcyMcgrdy1 :yes​


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Nominees will be limited to 5 per category. God, where is Brasilia??


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

WOrst Member= Straightarrows lolololol ............

=====================
But most friendly memeber=Neptunus I don't think there is more friendly memeber than her


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

straightarrows said:


> *WOrst Member*= Straightarrows lolololol ............
> 
> =====================
> But most friendly memeber=Neptunus I don't think there is more friendly memeber than her


Cut out the jokes please. I won't say it again.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

most sexy: Vipfuj


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

we're having FUN!


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

most exclamatory: straightarrows


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Favorite Male Member: *JcGrey*
Favorite Female Member: *DiceOfDiscord*
Best Newbie: :stu
Funniest Poster: *Monotony*
Most Creative Member (head to The Arts section for ideas): Besides me, :stu
Best GIF Poster::stu
Favorite Threadstarter: *JcGrey*
Best Advice Giver: *Millenniumman75*
Hawtest Avatar: *Borophyll*
Friendliest Member: *Daniel C*
Most Positive Member: *JcGrey*
Best Debater: *Venture*
SAS MVP: I pick Three: *Monotony, JcGrey, and myself GameGuy.*


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

How about coolest hair? I would win that one for sure.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

kiirby, mvp material. 

calichick most entertaining.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Official nominee list is coming soon!! Thanks for everyone's participation. You can still vote if you like.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Best bald guy - rawrguy *cough cough* just sayin'


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Favorite Male Member: *JcGrey*
> Favorite Female Member: *DiceOfDiscord*
> Best Newbie: :stu
> Funniest Poster: *Monotony*
> ...


Oh dear, I got mentioned on this thread.  My life goal has been fulfilled. :yay However, I'm not sure about the category. Friendliest member? That sounds like a category for dull softies. But well... I guess you should not look a given horse in the mouth. (Is that a valid English expression? Probably not...)


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^Who are you calling dull Dan.....if that's even your real name >_<

















Kidding :b congrats


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Daniel C said:


> Oh dear, I got mentioned on this thread.  My life goal has been fulfilled. :yay However, I'm not sure about the category. Friendliest member? That sounds like a category for dull softies. But well... I guess you should not look a given horse in the mouth. (Is that a valid English expression? Probably not...)


Well, we can always remove you. :b Nah, congrats on the vote.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

I forgot I also wanted to nominate SnowFlakesFire for MVP!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Hmmm,I thought somebody would have at least mentioned me:-( I must not be so good anymore.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Rossy said:


> Hmmm


This


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

trisquel said:


> I forgot I also wanted to nominate SnowFlakesFire for MVP!


Will add to the list!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Forever unmentioned


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Evo said:


> Forever unmentioned


How about Evo, Hardrock, and Strwbrry for the best memes?


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Results coming soon folks. I will update the OP with the official list of nominees.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Evo and Elad for best avatar


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

I need more suggestions for Threadstarter. It's the only category that's unfinished!!


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

Evo said:


> Forever unmentioned


Don't worry there is a lot of us.
However just because we don't get recognition does not mean ppl won't remember us or we have not made a difference on SAS.


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

lyric said:


> I need more suggestions for Threadstarter. It's the only category that's unfinished!!


I nominate Canucklehead for threadstarter if he has not already been so.

Also, when can we get a rough estimate on when official nominations will come out. I was nominated, so I would like a rough estimate.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

OP HAS BEEN UPDATED!! Thanks for everyone's participation. If you weren't nominated, don't worry there is always next year and everyone here is valuable! :hug

I will start the official voting process tomorrow.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

But I didn't get to nominate myself for hawtest avatar


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

How do we vote?


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Hmm, I was hoping to see a little more variety with the members who were nominated instead of the same people over and over. Too bad a lot of people who would've qualified don't visit the site anymore.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

shyvr6 said:


> Hmm, I was hoping to see a little more variety with the members who were nominated instead of the same people over and over. Too bad a lot of people who would've qualified don't visit the site anymore.


I tried to vary it, but then had to go by what people wanted also. And yes, alot of veterans aren't around anymore.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

*****, who is this imposter?

gawd

edit: I vote mercurochrome for whatever


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Let me nominate myself for being the most magnanimous and humble.


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

> *Funniest Poster
> FireIsTheCleanser, Canucklehead, Twelve Keyz, Fruitcake, Brasilia*


yes, a real set of comedians.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

What?! How come Cam1 didn't get nominated for anything? And how come basuraeuropea didn't get in with the Hawtest Avatar nominees? Recount! I demand a recount!

Yeah recount! *Recount!* _Recount!_ Recount! *Ra ra ra* Recount! *Rabble rabble rabble*


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I vote lyric for having the most entertaining threads.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> What?! How come Cam1 didn't get nominated for anything? And how come basuraeuropea didn't get in with the Hawtest Avatar nominees? Recount! I demand a recount!
> 
> Yeah recount! *Recount!* _Recount!_ Recount! *Ra ra ra* Recount! *Rabble rabble rabble*


I love how gracious you are.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

lyric said:


> I love how gracious you are.


Could you say that I was the most_.... gracious_ one on SAS?


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Nefury said:


> yes, a real set of comedians.


Ouch. =( Do you have something against those people/me or are you just being needlessly critical?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ LOL I thought he was being genuine


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah, I think he was being serious. 

And to lyric, I will have my votes in soon.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I nominate avoidobot3000 as the sexiest android with a programming disorder.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I vote lyric for best threadstarter!


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

I don't know how I got best thread starter lol, I don't make any really...

here are my nominations

In no particular order:

Favorite Male Member
Bobthebest, Cam1, bullsfan

Favorite Female Member
Becca333, RawrjessiRawr, chantellabella(yeah I know she is no longer on this site), and rachelchloe

Best Newbie
I don't know I'm pretty new myself.

Funniest Poster
Canucklehead, Brasilia, FireTheCleanser, and Probably offline

Best GIF Poster
Brasilia, Canucklehead, FireTheCleanser, Probably offline

Favorite Threadstarter
Lyric, JCgrey, and basically people on my friends list.......

Best Advice Giver
Cam1, Bobthebest, and Chantellabella

Hawtest Avatar
Everyone here is pretty hot, to many choices

Friendliest Member
Bobthebest, Cam1, RawrJessiRawr, bullsfan

Most Positive Member
Cam1 and Bobthebest!

Best Debater 
I don't really go in the debate area

SAS MVP
Cam1, Bobthebest, bullsfan, chantellabella, rachelchloe, rawrjessirawr


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I like none of these nominations.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I nominate Dissonance for Funniest Poster


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Chieve said:


> I don't know how I got best thread starter lol, I don't make any really...
> 
> here are my nominations
> 
> ...


Wow, and I thought _I_ liked Cam1 for being one of the nominees.

And fine, don't vote for me for being one of the funniest members. I've only brought hours of laughter and joy to everyone else on these forums, but I mean whatever :bah.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> And fine, don't vote for me for being one of the funniest members. I've only brought hours of laughter and joy to everyone else on these forums, but I mean whatever :bah.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Wow, and I thought _I_ liked Cam1 for being one of the nominees.
> 
> And fine, don't vote for me for being one of the funniest members. I've only brought hours of laughter and joy to everyone else on these forums, but I mean whatever :bah.


You guys are so confusing...

K. Go ahead. I keep watching and wondering what people really mean.
:um


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Brasilia said:


>


Hey man, are you disrespecting me?


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Wow, and I thought _I_ liked Cam1 for being one of the nominees.
> 
> And fine, don't vote for me for being one of the funniest members. I've only brought hours of laughter and joy to everyone else on these forums, but I mean whatever :bah.


pretty much most of the people i listed are the only people i consider a friend here, so thats also a personal bias...

looks like i missed someone on my list...let me edit it


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> I like none of these nominations.


Gee thanks


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Man this hurts... I thought I was pretty popular on this site. And yet... I've only be nominated by myself.


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Man this hurts... I thought I was pretty popular on this site. And yet... I've only be nominated by myself.


Eh, don't despair man. I still love you.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL! Im fine people... I was just "milking" the attention.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

SoWrongItsRight said:


> Gee thanks


I can see that through your sarcastic reply why you were indeed nominated, truly a person for such a title.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> I nominate Dissonance for Funniest Poster


I nominated you by the way...


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> I nominated you by the way...


Thank you, but I will not participate. Such a list is just filled with Circle Jerking and it will only make other members feel all the worse, I'm sure other people have these qualities just as much as anyone else, but we show them in such a manner that others may not be aware of it. To name one person more funny or kind than the other is wrong, when I'm sure people shine in their own way, all these qualities.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> Thank you, but I will not participate. Such a list is just filled with Circle Jerking and it will only make other members feel all the worse, I'm sure other people have these qualities just as much as anyone else, but we show them in such a manner that others may not be aware of it. To name one person more funny or kind than the other, when I'm sure people shine in their own way, all these qualities.


I don't want to sound condescending, nor am I trying to engage in a heated debate, but it was all just a bit of fun, hence being in the 'Just For Fun Section'.

I agree with you that other people have qualities yet are not on any list, but there are plenty of people who can run for president of the United States but aren't sitting in the White House! I don't want you or anyone to feel hurt by this thread, that's not what it was here for. Life will reward you in other, better ways 

Personally, my favourite aspect of this thread is recognising all the wonderful people on SAS who have had a positive impact on my life, who have made me smile, made me laugh, given me valuable advice, not desperately searching for my name. Each to their own I guess.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> I don't want to sound condescending, nor am I trying to engage in a heated debate, but it was all just a bit of fun, hence being in the 'Just For Fun Section'.
> 
> I agree with you that other people have qualities yet are not on any list, but there are plenty of people who can run for president of the United States but aren't sitting in the White House! I don't want you or anyone to feel hurt by this thread, that's not what it was here for. Life will reward you in other, better ways
> 
> Personally, my favourite aspect of this thread is recognising all the wonderful people on SAS who have had a positive impact on my life, who have made me smile, made me laugh, given me valuable advice, not desperately searching for my name. Each to their own I guess.


I suppose that is fine. I'm too serious, I simply gave my 5 cents on the thread and moved on until someone quoted me, then I was compelled to give more of my thoughts, I think it would just be easier to make a Appreciation thread for people who have been a positive impact for the forum, not a competition, I'm sure maybe all of the "contestants" are just as deserving as the next. I'm just a man with many truths and not too many lies, I speak my mind.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> How about Evo, Hardrock, and Strwbrry for the best memes?












How about Shelbster as peppiest, funnest member? :3


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow, if I was this popular in high school, maybe I wouldn't have gotten beaten with sticks and dunked in the toilets.

Also, where's the "best blogger" category? They need recognition!

PPS. You better add Kilgoretrout to funniest posters or I call shenanigans on this entire thread!


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> I can see that through your sarcastic reply why you were indeed nominated, truly a person for such a title.


Sarcastic? I was serious. Your comment was rude. 
This was all just for fun.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

LOL. I give up. You just can't win in this place.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Whatever.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

lyric said:


> LOL. I give up. You just can't win in this place.


I don't blame you. You can't have any fun on this site without someone getting pissed. I swear some people want to stay depressed by the way they act. I'm debating on if I even want to stay on this forum or not. I'm tired of the nonsense.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

SoWrongItsRight said:


> I don't blame you. You can't have any fun on this site without someone getting pissed. I swear some people want to stay depressed by the way they act. I'm debating on if I even want to stay on this forum or not. I'm tired of the nonsense.


Hey, it is called social anxiety support.

You get support in remaining socially anxious and depressed.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Yay!I'm positive!Is that a compliment?

Who cares..........What do I get?I will be happy with a hug,btw,I don't accept gifts from good people.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Hey, it is called social anxiety support.
> 
> You get support in remaining socially anxious and depressed.


Some people don't seem to want help


General the Panda said:


> Yay!I'm positive!Is that a compliment?
> 
> Who cares..........What do I get?I will be happy with a hug,btw,I don't accept gifts from good people.


I'll give you a hug


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Well looks like I'm out. thanks gameguy for you're support.

There should have been a science category damnit.

It's ok I've made it to another dimension.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

SoWrongItsRight said:


> I don't blame you. You can't have any fun on this site without someone getting pissed. I swear some people want to stay depressed by the way they act. *I'm debating on if I even want to stay on this forum or not. I'm tired of the nonsense.*


Don't let negative members bring you down or drive you away. There are still way more supportive and friendly members of SAS than there are negative.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> What?! How come Cam1 didn't get nominated for anything? And how come basuraeuropea didn't get in with the Hawtest Avatar nominees? Recount! I demand a recount!
> 
> Yeah recount! *Recount!* _Recount!_ Recount! *Ra ra ra* Recount! *Rabble rabble rabble*


Lol thanks, but tbh I'd rather not be a part of this xD


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

*nevermind*


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Enough of this rubbish. Please stop spouting that it's "Just For Fun"; that's meaningless. I could say you're all mindless self-centered little children, BUT OH DON'T BE OFFENDED. I DIDN'T _INTEND_ TO OFFEND YOU, SO YOU HAVE NO RIGHT TO BE OFFENDED. *IT'S ALL JUST A BIT OF FUN, CAN'T YOU SEE?* IT'S IN THE JUST FOR FUN SECTION, SO IT DOESN'T MATTER IF OTHER PEOPLE ARE HURT.

Lyric, you so incessantly create these kind of repetitive, mindless threads it's just pathetic that you fail to realise why they cause such a ruckus every single time. This is a mental illness support site. Stop moaning about people being oversensitive when *hypersensitivity is one of the most common symptoms experienced by members here*. Do you think that the few people who voiced dissent in this thread actually represent the amount of people who have been affected by your moronic catering to a needless, superficial few who already experience more than enough validation from their interactions on here? You should be ashamed.

How dare you all claim to be even vaguely aware of the consequences of something like this. It's easy, in the centre of the crowd, to laugh at those who struggle to get in. This is an extension of blind narcissism beyond belief. You know, you can actually thank someone for their input, or tell them you find them funny or whatever it is you want to do... directly? Like, just message them? Terribly hard, isn't it!

But no, the entirely necessary public alienation of _every single member_ who isn't mentioned in this thread doesn't undermine the nature of support on SAS, doesn't prey _directly_ on people's insecurities (which they come here to escape), and doesn't create a choking atmosphere of cliqueyness for the benefit of the few and to the detriment of the many.

How dare you say this is just for fun. Are you entirely bereft of any sense of empathy? I'm so very tired of this.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

kiirby said:


> Enough of this rubbish. Please stop spouting that it's "Just For Fun"; that's meaningless. I could say you're all mindless self-centered little children, BUT OH DON'T BE OFFENDED. I DIDN'T _INTEND_ TO OFFEND YOU, SO YOU HAVE NO RIGHT TO BE OFFENDED. *IT'S ALL JUST A BIT OF FUN, CAN'T YOU SEE?* IT'S IN THE JUST FOR FUN SECTION, SO IT DOESN'T MATTER IF OTHER PEOPLE ARE HURT.
> 
> Lyric, you so incessantly create these kind of repetitive, mindless threads it's just pathetic that you fail to realise why they cause such a ruckus every single time. This is a mental illness support site. Stop moaning about people being oversensitive when *hypersensitivity is one of the most common symptoms experienced by members here*. Do you think that the few people who voiced dissent in this thread actually represent the amount of people who have been affected by your moronic catering to a needless, superficial few who already experience more than enough validation from their interactions on here? You should be ashamed.
> 
> ...


Wow. Thank you. My thought's unable to be placed into words by my self.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

kiirby said:


> Enough of this rubbish. Please stop spouting that it's "Just For Fun"; that's meaningless. I could say you're all mindless self-centered little children, BUT OH DON'T BE OFFENDED. I DIDN'T _INTEND_ TO OFFEND YOU, SO YOU HAVE NO RIGHT TO BE OFFENDED. *IT'S ALL JUST A BIT OF FUN, CAN'T YOU SEE?* IT'S IN THE JUST FOR FUN SECTION, SO IT DOESN'T MATTER IF OTHER PEOPLE ARE HURT.
> 
> Lyric, you so incessantly create these kind of repetitive, mindless threads it's just pathetic that you fail to realise why they cause such a ruckus every single time. This is a mental illness support site. Stop moaning about people being oversensitive when *hypersensitivity is one of the most common symptoms experienced by members here*. Do you think that the few people who voiced dissent in this thread actually represent the amount of people who have been affected by your moronic catering to a needless, superficial few who already experience more than enough validation from their interactions on here? You should be ashamed.
> 
> ...


Maybe a bit harsh, then again maybe not... But you make some really good points. Couldn't agree more.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Cam1 said:


> Maybe a bit harsh, then again maybe not... But you make some really good points. Couldn't agree more.


There is nothing to be gained by half measures. Identitycrisis already perfectly articulated why this thread is so awful, but his points were brushed over by those who really needed to hear them. I'd much rather not let this pass by as 'one of those things'. Someone being hurt by this is not a possibility, it's an inevitability.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

ugh another popularity contest :no this site is really going down the ****ter... kiirby couldn't have said it any better


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

I think some people are just mad because they weren't picked :lol. Stop being so bitter... it's just a website and this was all in good fun. Who cares if the same people get picked over and over? I don't. People make friends here and yes - sometimes "cliques" do form. It's not a big deal.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

kiirby said:


> Enough of this rubbish. Please stop spouting that it's "Just For Fun"; that's meaningless. I could say you're all mindless self-centered little children, BUT OH DON'T BE OFFENDED. I DIDN'T _INTEND_ TO OFFEND YOU, SO YOU HAVE NO RIGHT TO BE OFFENDED. *IT'S ALL JUST A BIT OF FUN, CAN'T YOU SEE?* IT'S IN THE JUST FOR FUN SECTION, SO IT DOESN'T MATTER IF OTHER PEOPLE ARE HURT.
> 
> Lyric, you so incessantly create these kind of repetitive, mindless threads it's just pathetic that you fail to realise why they cause such a ruckus every single time. This is a mental illness support site. Stop moaning about people being oversensitive when *hypersensitivity is one of the most common symptoms experienced by members here*. Do you think that the few people who voiced dissent in this thread actually represent the amount of people who have been affected by your moronic catering to a needless, superficial few who already experience more than enough validation from their interactions on here? You should be ashamed.
> 
> ...












Although the insults on Lyric weren't necessary, this is why I said your name.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> I think some people are just mad because they weren't picked :lol. Stop being so bitter... it's just a website and this is all in good fun. Who cares if the same people get picked over and over? I don't tbh. People make friends here... deal with it.


some people don't like these kind of threads and are free to voice their opinion... deal with it


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Twelve Keyz said:


> I think some people are just mad because they weren't picked :lol. Stop being so bitter... it's just a website and this was all in good fun. Who cares if the same people get picked over and over? I don't. People make friends here and yes - sometimes "cliques" do form. It's not a big deal.


**runs away sobbing**



Elad said:


> Although the insults on Lyric weren't necessary, this is why I said your name.


Oh, thankyou man. I assumed you were being facetious.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

MrQuiet76 said:


> some people don't like these kind of threads and are free to voice their opinion... deal with it


Then why not just stay in frustration? This is the just for fun section - not exactly a place for debate. In fact, I think all of the "cliques" are sort of quarantined in the Just For Fun/General Discussion/Member Photo sections anyway. It's always the same people posting over and over. I'm not a part of them personally but I don't see why people get so butthurt about it. Chill out.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> Then why not just stay in frustration? This is the just for fun section - not exactly a place for debate. In fact, I think all of the "cliques" are sort of quarantined in the Just For Fun/General Discussion/Member Photo sections anyway. It's always the same people posting over and over. I'm not a part of them personally but I don't see why people get so butthurt about it. Chill out.


Not debating man just voicing my opinion. I think these threads can be harmful to people who get excluded. I don't give a damn about myself but there a lot of people who may feel left out because of this


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

MrQuiet76 said:


> Not debating man just voicing my opinion. I think these threads can be harmful to people who get excluded. I don't give a damn about myself but there a lot of people who may feel left out because of this


Fair enough. I just don't feel it's something for people to get upset over. It's just a website after all.



kiirby said:


> **runs away sobbing**
> 
> Oh, thankyou man. I assumed you were being facetious.


You've admitted several times that you only return to this forum to receive validation. In fact, this post on its own proves it. I think other people are entitled to praise/validation too.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I nominate Ape in Space for the 2012 SAS Hall of Fame enshrinement.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> Fair enough. I* just don't feel it's something for people to get upset over. It's just a website after all.*
> 
> You've admitted several times that you only return to this forum to receive validation. In fact, this post on its own proves it. I think other people are entitled to praise too.


That's great for you. I'm also not effected by this, however this is a social anxiety site, and there are people who are hypersensitive like Kirby said. Some more than others. I'm willing to bet that there were people effected by this thread, and it's a shame because we're here for support, and for supporting others.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

kiirby said:


> Enough of this rubbish. Please stop spouting that it's "Just For Fun"; that's meaningless. I could say you're all mindless self-centered little children, BUT OH DON'T BE OFFENDED. I DIDN'T _INTEND_ TO OFFEND YOU, SO YOU HAVE NO RIGHT TO BE OFFENDED. *IT'S ALL JUST A BIT OF FUN, CAN'T YOU SEE?* IT'S IN THE JUST FOR FUN SECTION, SO IT DOESN'T MATTER IF OTHER PEOPLE ARE HURT.
> 
> Lyric, you so incessantly create these kind of repetitive, mindless threads it's just pathetic that you fail to realise why they cause such a ruckus every single time. This is a mental illness support site. Stop moaning about people being oversensitive when *hypersensitivity is one of the most common symptoms experienced by members here*. Do you think that the few people who voiced dissent in this thread actually represent the amount of people who have been affected by your moronic catering to a needless, superficial few who already experience more than enough validation from their interactions on here? You should be ashamed.
> 
> ...


Agree with this 100%. This is a support forum, it doesn't mean that people can't have fun, but the support part has to be the priority. People are saying this is not a popularity contest, well voting for your favourite person does seem like a popularity contest to me. A social anxiety forum where we have popularity contests! Perfect.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

you know, the more I think about it, this thread isn't a bad idea at all. Normally the only people who receive attention on this site are the ones who spam pictures of themselves everywhere. It's nice to see that for once, people can finally be recognized for their contributions and character instead. For you to be against this but for the "post a pic of yourself" thread is very hypocritical IMO.



typemismatch said:


> Agree with this 100%. This is a support forum, it doesn't mean that people can't have fun, but the support part has to be the priority. People are saying this is not a popularity contest, well voting for your favourite person does seem like a popularity contest to me. A social anxiety forum where we have popularity contests! Perfect.


should we get rid of the photo section too then? That certainly makes this site a popularity contest... Better yet, let's get rid of anything that doesn't have to do with social anxiety! Only depressing posts allowed!

/sarcasm

on an unrelated note, I like your sense of humor typemismatch :yes


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Twelve Keyz said:


> You've admitted several times that you only return to this forum to receive validation. In fact, this post on its own proves it. I think other people are entitled to praise/validation too.


So? Just because I have my own insecurities doesn't exempt me for calling this out. It isn't the fact that other people are being praised that I take issue with; that's absolutely fine. But when it's publically paraded, there's an enormous potential for those who aren't involved to be hurt by it. I'd hope that you know me well enough to know I'm not talking about myself, here.

The point is that all this is at the expense of others. And it's absolutely unnecessary. You can't just tell people to not go into certain sections, or not to look at the thread. That's a futile suggestion and it's besides the point.

Look, there are plenty of other threads that promote this exact same thing. However, they have some discernible benefit, or intrigue, which gives them some value. This, however, does not. And evidently I'm not the only one who shares this opinion.


Twelve Keyz said:


> you know, the more I think about it, this thread isn't a bad idea at all. Normally the people who spam pictures of themselves everywhere are the only ones who receive attention on this site. It's nice to see that for once, people can finally be recognized for their contributions and character instead. For you to be against this but for the "post a pic of yourself" thread is very hypocritical IMO.


I'm not necessarily in favour of the post a picture thread, however I see it as much more of an inevitability than this one. To focus solely on the support aspect of this site is to grind it down to a clinical therapy session. The photo thread can make this place seem a lot more personable, and it can help with exposure; it has its benefits, basically. It isn't a clear cut, and certainly your point has its merits. I'm aware of my own hypocrisy in some aspects, but I don't think any of that should discredit my previous points about this thread.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

kiirby said:


> I'm not necessarily in favour of the post a picture thread, however I see it as much more of an inevitability than this one. To focus solely on the support aspect of this site is to grind it down to a clinical therapy session. The photo thread can make this place seem a lot more personable, and it can help with exposure; it has its benefits, basically. It isn't a clear cut, and certainly your point has its merits. I'm aware of my own hypocrisy in some aspects, but I don't think any of that should discredit my previous points about this thread.


No, the personal attacks were unnecessary (as Elad mentioned) but you had a point. Some people are going to feel left out - that's inevitable. But the same thing happens in the pictures section. I've noticed that less attractive people are almost always ignored. So in my opinion, this thread is no different.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Twelve Keyz said:


> should we get rid of the photo section too then? That certainly makes this site a popularity contest... Better yet, let's get rid of anything that doesn't have to do with social anxiety! Only depressing posts allowed!


I don't understand why the post a pic section is a popularity thing. I don't really look at that thread but I assume there isn't any voting on there or valuations on how people look (idk maybe there is). I imagine the post a pic thing is about coming out of your shell a little and showing yourself to the world.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

If you wanted to create a way to recognize the members who bring something positive to this site, then do exactly that instead of creating a competition. Make a 'Shout-out' thread or something where people can share the positive interactions they've had with people from SAS. That would give the folks who give good advice and/or well-thought out posts a chance to get some recognition, without turning it into a contest for the "Best Advice-Giver".


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

So are we not voting? Has the party been pooped on?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

identitycrisis said:


> If you wanted to create a way to recognize the members who bring something positive to this site, then do exactly that instead of creating a competition. Make a 'Shout-out' thread or something where people can share the positive interactions they've had with people from SAS. That would give the folks who give good advice and/or well-thought out posts a chance to get some recognition, without turning it into a contest for the "Best Advice-Giver".


Yeah but what about the people who _don't_ get a shout out? They're gonna feel bad


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Yeah but what about the people who _don't_ get a shout out? They're gonna feel bad


Exactly. Either way, there's gonna be plenty of people unacknowledged. It's inevitable. And that's life.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Yeah but what about the people who _don't_ get a shout out? They're gonna feel bad


Perhaps. I'm not psychic, but I feel like it would change the reaction substantially. Instead of lamenting the fact that you're not a cool player on an internet forum, you're making well-thought out, helpful responses to people suffering from SA in an attempt to get a shout out. Maybe your intentions are selfish (and that's close to a worst-case scenario) but the results are still good.

Like kiirby said, it's not clear-cut - like the Post a pic of yourself thread - but the intentions of the thread would be far more positive. I'm not saying I'm making such a thread either, in the possibility of it becoming ridiculously self-serving like this one.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

kiirby said:


> Enough people quoted the entire thing.














Twelve Keyz said:


> I've noticed that less attractive people are almost always ignored.


Does that matter though? It doesn't say post a pic _and/or_ comment on one. People who post a pic shouldn't expect to receive a comment about their pic they post even though many feel that they should receive one which isn't the way they should be thinking when posting a pic. I've posted pics that only received a couple comments and it didn't bother me at all. I don't post pics so I can see how many compliments or criticisms I receive. I post them so people will know who they are responding to and to enrich myself when I'm feeling bold and confident.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Barette said:


> Exactly. Either way, there's gonna be plenty of people unacknowledged. It's inevitable. And that's life.


So do you often tell yourself this?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

shyvr6 said:


> Does that matter though? It doesn't say post a pic _and/or_ comment on one. People who post a pic shouldn't expect to receive a comment about their pic they post even though many feel that they should receive one. I've posted pics that only received a couple comments and it didn't bother me at all. I don't post pics so I can see how many compliments or criticisms I receive. I post them so people will know who they are responding to and to enrich myself when I'm feeling bold and confident.


Unfortunately, a lot of people here are very insecure about their appearance and they DO care about what others think, whether they admit it or not. They expect to receive compliments and when they don't, they feel hurt. I've talked to a few of them so I know what I'm talking about here. Not everyone does it for exposure or whatever your motivation is.

It's very common with social anxiety. A lot of people need validation, so they post in that thread to boost their self-esteem. But they end up feeling like crap when nobody notices them. They're thinking might go something like this: "Well, everyone else is getting compliments... How come I'm not? Maybe I'm ugly. Maybe this is why I'm ignored in real life." I'm oversimplifying but that's what it's like.

So yes, it does matter. And to be honest, I think the "post a pic of yourself" thread can be much more harmful to a person's self-esteem than this one because it involves something that's clear-cut and more applicable to real life. But does that mean I think the section should be deleted? No, because that would be unfair to others. People who are sensitive about those things need to just stay away from it for their own good. Same goes for this thread.


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Honestly, this thread is just for fun. 

That is all.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> Unfortunately, a lot of people here are very insecure about their appearance and they DO care about what others think, whether they admit it or not. They expect to receive compliments and when they don't, they feel hurt. I've talked to a few of them so I know what I'm talking about here. Not everyone does it for exposure or whatever your motivation is.
> 
> It's very common with social anxiety... being insecure about how you look. A lot of people need validation, so they post in that thread to boost their self-esteem. Unfortunately, they end up feeling like crap when nobody notices them. If anyone wants an honest opinion about whether they're ugly or not, all they need to do is post in that thread. If you're unattractive, you'll likely be ignored. People are shallow - even here. Let's not deny it.
> 
> So yes, it does matter. And to be honest, I think the "post a pic of yourself" thread can be much more harmful to a person's self-esteem than this one because it involves something that is clear-cut and more applicable to real life. But does that mean I think the section should be deleted? No, because that wouldn't be fair to others. People who are sensitive about those things need to just stay away from it for their own good. Same goes for this thread.


I think the intent of the thread matters. 'Post a pic of yourself' wasn't intended as a "rate my appearance" thread, it's a tool to either help people who fear having their picture here, on a social anxiety forum, for all to see, or to help make the internet identities we've created for ourselves more personal, as we share a lot of personal things on here.

This thread, though, was intended solely for the popular/attractive SAS clique to get an ego boost using the flawed justification of "just having some fun."

I hate that this thread exists on this forum because it has absolutely nothing positive to offer SA sufferers, while the picture thread (potentially) does. However, I can't control the existence of this thread, as it doesn't violate any rules I'm aware of, just like I can't control if some people make the picture thread into something only about rating people's attractiveness.

But I can at least voice my dissent, even though it makes me hated in the eyes of the "popular" crowd. And I'll continue voicing that dissent, because I'm not just speaking for me, but for all the people in this community who might be too intimidated to voice their displeasure with SAS's cool kids.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

kiirby said:


> Enough of this rubbish. Please stop spouting that it's "Just For Fun"; that's meaningless. I could say you're all mindless self-centered little children, BUT OH DON'T BE OFFENDED. I DIDN'T _INTEND_ TO OFFEND YOU, SO YOU HAVE NO RIGHT TO BE OFFENDED. *IT'S ALL JUST A BIT OF FUN, CAN'T YOU SEE?* IT'S IN THE JUST FOR FUN SECTION, SO IT DOESN'T MATTER IF OTHER PEOPLE ARE HURT.
> 
> Lyric, you so incessantly create these kind of repetitive, mindless threads it's just pathetic that you fail to realise why they cause such a ruckus every single time. This is a mental illness support site. Stop moaning about people being oversensitive when *hypersensitivity is one of the most common symptoms experienced by members here*. Do you think that the few people who voiced dissent in this thread actually represent the amount of people who have been affected by your moronic catering to a needless, superficial few who already experience more than enough validation from their interactions on here? You should be ashamed.
> 
> ...


Yes.. I nominate this ^ for post of the year.

Also.. i don't give a sh!t about no popularity contest ( i kinda like being invisible ) but this kind of thread don't belong on a SA support site.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 14, 2012)

**Thread closed - going off topic and turning into conflicts.


----------

